# Sandisk XC vs A1 memory cards



## billubakra (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,

What is the difference between this
*www.amazon.in/SanDisk-Ultra-MicroS...browse-bin:1484867031|1484868031,p_89:SanDisk
and this card, except the speed 80mb/s vs 100mb/s
*www.amazon.in/SanDisk-microSDXC-Me...browse-bin:1484867031|1484868031,p_89:SanDisk

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 14, 2018)

A1 is latest classification(just like class 10,UHS-1 etc):
Application Performance Class - SD Association

In simple terms,two cards with same read/write speeds but different IOPS/random read write speeds,the card with better random read write speeds/IOPS will perform better when both cards are used to run apps.A1 rating will make a difference only if you are planning on installing apps in card.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> A1 is latest classification(just like class 10,UHS-1 etc):
> Application Performance Class - SD Association
> 
> In simple terms,two cards with same read/write speeds but different IOPS/random read write speeds,the card with better random read write speeds/IOPS will perform better when both cards are used to run apps.A1 rating will make a difference only if you are planning on installing apps in card.



In the video she is talking about A1 and A2 class. Now as per the above posted links the A1 is expensive than the XC one and A2 is not anywhere to be found.
So, out of the two below which one should one buy. I hope the A1 cards doesn't require a special device. It might be used in a phone or in a camera.
*www.amazon.in/SanDisk-microSDXC-Me...browse-bin:1484867031|1484868031,p_89:SanDisk
*www.amazon.in/Samsung-MicroSDXC-Me...32&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=64+gb+memory+card+a2


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2018)

Your choice,it all comes down to personal preference(aka samsung or sandisk brand) as both are good.A1 cards are like normal cards but with some guaranteed minimum random read write speeds.


----------

